# WiFi problem



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I've read online that some Apple devices have had trouble connecting to Wifi after the iOS 5 update.

I'm definitely in that group. We have multiple iOS devices in our house, as well as a Kindle Fire. All of the portable devices will not hold an internet connection through WiFi. Sometimes they show that they are connected to the wireless access point, but there no internet connection. Other times, they show no IP address. They worked fine before I upgraded them to iOS 5.

I have one computer wired to the router and it works fine. I have a laptop that uses the wireless access point and it works fine. It is the portable devices (iPhone, iPad, etc.) that have the problem.

Any of you tech geniuses heard of this issue? Any known solutions?

Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What model wireless router do you have? What firmware version is it on (if it's not one provided to you by your ISP)? What encryption is being used?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

iOS 5 or the latest 5.1? Updated my iPhone 4 to 5.1 the other day and it still works fine. I suggest going into the Wi-Fi settings on the device and have it forget the network and add it back in.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm using a Luxul XAP-1020. I've updated the firmware to the latest version.

I've tried forgetting the network, resetting network settings, etc. Nothing works. 

My iPhone 4S works great on my wifi network at work. 

My parents came into town today and their Apple devices are having the same problem. It is some setting on my wifi access point that is conflicting with something on my Apple devices.

I've searched on the internet about this and there are many others having this same problem since upgrading to iOS5.

I updated to 5.1 and no relief.

Encryption is WPA2 personal.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm looking at the settings for my wireless access point. Specifically the list of clients on the AP. I can connect my iPad, iPhone, etc. to the wireless network and the list of clients shows them connected with a strong signal and fast speed. After a minute or so, the speed just slowly drops down to zero and the devices say they are not connected to the internet. The only way to get back on the internet is to toggle the power on the wifi of the device. Then I have a good connection for a few minutes and the connection drops. All the time I have a strong wifi signal.

This is driving me crazy.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just replaced my router last Saturday after a failure and saw somewhat the same (before IOS upgrade). I found everything settled down when I changed the option (TKIP + AES) to just AES in the WPA2 Personal.

Another case that I don't remember what I had in the old router and couldn't check because it was dead! Write those things down!!

And no problems at all with 5.1 IOS upgrade on both iPhones (2.4Ghz) and iPads (5Ghz).


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

This has always baffled me... In my house I have an iPhone 4s, and iPhone 3Gs and two original iPads and all of them with the exception of the iPhone 3Gs have been upgraded to the latest IOS 5.x (not the new 5.1 that just came out). I get some strange results with them when it comes to Wifi. 

iPhone 3Gs works perfectly always has
iPhone 4s - Works 50% of the time the other 50% of the time I have to go in and disable wifi and turn it back on or turn on Airplane Mode and then turn it off.

One of the iPads has been working without any issues, the other one acts just like the iPhone 4s sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't

I have several PC's and they never have any issues.

I've "Forgotten" the networks, I've gone in and reset the networks, I've even reloaded the IOS on the devices that have issues and still have the same exact thing happen.

From what I read it is a know issue but the fix apparently isn't something that can be easily implemented or maybe there is some kind of a defective batch of chips or something but for it go across generations of devices like that makes me wonder. 

I know that there isn't any issues with duplicate addresses or anything like that. I also know that it isn't interference and when the issue happens I will hop on another device and it will work perfectly so its been a real head scratcher for me so if anyone has any ideas I am certainly open to suggestions.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

My iPad 2 occasionally doesn't see my Wi-Fi network at home. A reboot of the iPad normally fixes it for me.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Side note: WPA should be TKIP and WPA2 should be AES. WPA2 and TKIP+AES = WPA1.5 and is less secure.


----------



## flopp900 (Mar 18, 2012)

RasputinAXP said:


> Side note: WPA should be TKIP and WPA2 should be AES. WPA2 and TKIP+AES = WPA1.5 and is less secure.


That is good information thanks for sharing. I will need to go check my wireless setup.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

davemayo said:


> I've read online that some Apple devices have had trouble connecting to Wifi after the iOS 5 update.
> 
> I'm definitely in that group. We have multiple iOS devices in our house, as well as a Kindle Fire. All of the portable devices will not hold an internet connection through WiFi. Sometimes they show that they are connected to the wireless access point, but there no internet connection. Other times, they show no IP address. They worked fine before I upgraded them to iOS 5.
> 
> ...


What's that you or a neighbor recently got a new wireless device...a cordless phone or wireless outdoor thermometer?

I have seen situations where these devices interfere with Wi-Fi. I had to replace my phones with DECT 6.0 phones to get my Wi-Fi to work. A friend got a new cordless phone and had interference on it while his next door neighbor could no longer connect to his router. He replaced it with a 900MHz phone and the problem went away.

It's something to consider.

Mike


----------



## Madflava (Mar 19, 2012)

Wireless is an odd thing. All of the different protocols are supposed to be standatd but each chipset manufacturer has their own quirks. Apple and Dell are the worst it seems. Id recommend trying a different level of encryption and see if that helps. Sometimes we have to do that at some of the sites we support if someone cant connect with something when we deploy. Just dont go back to WEP if youre paranoid of someone hacking your wifi.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Madflava" said:


> Wireless is an odd thing. All of the different protocols are supposed to be standatd but each chipset manufacturer has their own quirks. Apple and Dell are the worst it seems. Id recommend trying a different level of encryption and see if that helps. Sometimes we have to do that at some of the sites we support if someone cant connect with something when we deploy. Just dont go back to WEP if youre paranoid of someone hacking your wifi.


That and turn off wireless protected setup if it's not Linksys. That makes it easy to get into a wpa2 network.


----------

